# Bear carnage left hand



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

bear has changed i don't know what it is but they are going though something.


----------



## dontdrinkthekoo (Jul 25, 2010)

Very strange you had that kind of experience with them. I've been shooting their bows for years and for me, their customer service has been nothing short of exceptional. So, if I understood your post correctly, your original bow was defective and they sent you a new bow over night and it was also defective? Also, the only place I saw that bow for less than $849 was on ebay. Can you send me the link to the $499 one? Thanks.


----------



## Skidog (Jul 23, 2011)

*Bear carnage left hand issues*

I'll look a round for some and post . On Friday I went to bass pro and talked with the staff after pulling three of the left handed bows one from the rack and two from stock , all three were hitting just like mine . They looked good until you pulled them back . The bow HAS a defect Weak limbs bad spacing or something . The manager at bass said he was going pass this on to other stores . Infact they pulled what they had . I'm hoping that bass gets intouch with bear about this issue. The bow shop I use has already moved thier stock of bear bows to the back of the store. If you are a right handed shooter you don't have anything to worry about . The right hand bows are perfect killers and I wish I could get the left hand to be the same way . My maxxis 31 is bad ass but I had my heart on the carnage and truthfully I would get one , ok no I wouldn't not after the way I was treated . And if your a member of the bear staff you can call me you have the number .


----------



## dontdrinkthekoo (Jul 25, 2010)

Nope, not a rep.  have been and am currently shooting the Bear Attack LH. Was thinking about upgrading to the Carnage though. This is just the first I've heard of it and I can't find any other info on the subject. I'm interested to know if there is a manufacturers defect in that line of the bows. I'd assume if there was that they would be able to identify serial numbers or production numbers to narrow down which bows may be affected. Which Bass pro do you go to? I'd like to be able to follow up with them before I make a decision on this purchase. Thanks.


----------



## Skidog (Jul 23, 2011)

*Bear carnage*

Arundle mills mall bass pro in Maryland . You would think that you could find something else on this issue but there is just not anyone putting it out their . Bear hopes that Joe smoe buys it sights it in and only shoots two days before the season , what they didn't count on is me . I shoot everyday even if it's only 10 shots on the weekend at least 100 plus per day . I know you might think that's nuts , but I just like to shoot .


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

its good to find out about negative side of new products, thanks for posting this info . i am a left handed shooter and was interested in getting a bear carnage, since the 
only shop available to me has bear products.
are there any issues with other bear products bows? such as the attack or strike etc ?

if any one else finds such defective issues in bear products, then please post them here, and/or pm me the links.


----------



## Skidog (Jul 23, 2011)

*Bear bow*

I have found that the last three styles of bear lh bows do have some type of issue . But like I said before they are brushing the issue under the rug . Most bow hunters that I know do not shoot alot. In fact just on a wim I called my one buddy and asked him what bow he had , he couldn't tell me . That's the type of hunter that bear looks for . If you watch any hunting show 95% of them don't use bear bows . I have found one good show tha uses bear products. I wonder why. They spend so much money on advertisement they make it look so good and that's what sells the bow . And the issue don't pop up until you shoot it for awhile by that time your thirty day store return is up then you have to deal with bear direct and that is a battle . If I were you I would go with another brand . It's just not worth the worry. When your in the stand you should not have to think about if your bow is going to hold up.


----------



## sticknstring1 (Jul 22, 2011)

did you get your money back for the carnage and then buy the hoyt or did you not even get your money back at all? because if you did get your money back it wouldn't make sense for bear to send you a free bow. i don't think it matters if they knew you got another bow its probably the fact that you got your money back. but if you did not get your money back then that sucks pretty bad. i shoot bear bows and have never had a problem with their customer service. JMHO


----------



## Skidog (Jul 23, 2011)

*Bear carnage*

Thats just it . Bear could give me an idea when they were going to get a bow that didn't do like the others. So it was up in the air on what was going to happen . They never offered anything . Money back , a third bow, nothing . They just said they would look into it . The bow shop offered the maxxis to me . They took control and made me happy before I left the store . And to date bear still has not made any offer to me or the pro shop. Like I said all they had to do was send a bow that worked and I would have taken the maxxis back. what will it take for bear to admit there is something wrong and then take care of the customer ? I guess someone's leg or arm has to be cut open before they see. But they will blame it on the user and that will be that .


----------



## dontdrinkthekoo (Jul 25, 2010)

Just so I understand completely, you did get a bow for your money, right? It's just that the manufacturer doesn't have a solution right now and they are now dealing with the pro shop now that you have a bow. They will most likely reimburse the shop for any defective bows or send non defective merch to them as a replacement when they figure out the problem. Your not saying that you paid for a bow, they wouldn't give you your money back and then you had to pay for a maxxis on top of that, right?


----------



## Skidog (Jul 23, 2011)

*Bear carnage*

You Are right . I do have a bow for the money. The bow shop has sent both defective bows back. But bear has no yet responded the the shop. As far as bear is concerned they are done with the whole thing . Am I happy ? Hell yes thanks to my pro shop. Look what I want is for people the read this is to check their bow and be safe , I don't want anything from bear . So if I got one person to look and check before they were hurt then I'm happy.


----------



## dontdrinkthekoo (Jul 25, 2010)

Glad it turned out alright. never shot a maxxis but heard they shoot well.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

That's too bad....never heard of issues till this post. 
I am a lefty and have had quite a few Bear bows in the last 15 years to include the Assault, Attack and the Carnage, they shot very well for me.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

It's Official - LH Carnage bows were manufactured and / or assembled wrong..... And effected bows must be returned to Bear..... 

Less than 200 shots on mine, (second day of shooting this new bow) I asked my friend to inspect the cam for rubbing issues as I drew it back. (I had heard of rumors here on A/T this spring.)

Sure enough, not only was it rubbing, but it was shredding off all the coating of the cables. (REALBAD FOR 200 SHOTS...) So I took the bow back to dealer and they were surprised. On a draw board, the bow begins to rub at 1/4 draw. New LH Carnage bows on their shelf also rubbed at 1/2 to 3/4 draw....

*They called Bear and Bear "said" it was a production issue they were aware of. They indicated bushings were incorrectly installed on the left hand bows. They went on to say the dealers could not fix the bow. So both my bow, (I have shot only two days) and all the new left handed ones on the rack all had to be returned to Bear for servicing....*

I think it's more than just a spacer issue, because dealer indicated they were more than qualified to do the fix that Bear had indicated. Even so, Bear would not ship any parts to Bear.....

I'm calling Bear in the AM. To tell you the truth, I don't think I even want the bow back now. Who knows what they're going to do to patch this thing up?

*NOTE:* *After first noticing the problem, it also became apparent that AT FULL DRAW THE CAM ALSO LEANS A LOT. (And you can see the extra lean looking down at the limbs too!)*


----------



## SluggoFrogger1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Last season I tested a Bear Attack at my local BPS. Upon releasing the first arrow all heck broke loose. String jumped cam and bow basically blew up in my hands. I looked down and string filleted my forearm open like a bluegill. Luckily was not deep but skin was flapped over and looked nasty. Quick version of story is that BPS washed their hands of situation and corporate offered a mere apology for my pain and suffering. They stated it was not their issue to deal with and Bear would be responsible. Now to this day I don't know if the bow was defective or if guy at BPS did something wrong when he changed out module for my draw length. I contacted Bear and they were VERY concerned about the issue obviously since someone was injured with their product. I sent them photos of the injury and the scarring after it healed. End result? They sent me a complete setup of top of the line everything. Blacked out Bear Attack Bow and all the trophy ridge accessories I needed including arrows and bh's. In return I signed a waiver not holding them responsible for any future problems with my injury. I accepted their offer because I was lucky and wounds were more superficial than permanent. But they went above and beyond my expectations to do whatever it took to keep me as a customer. I would expect anyone having issues with the Carnage will be happy in the end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dontdrinkthekoo (Jul 25, 2010)

SluggoFrogger1 said:


> But they went above and beyond my expectations to do whatever it took to keep me as a customer. I would expect anyone having issues with the Carnage will be happy in the end.


Sluggo, I couldn't agree with you more. I have been shooting Bear bows for years and spoken directly with them on numerous occasions. If I had to bet on any company correcting a mistake with honesty and integrity, it would be Bear Archery.


----------



## Benconfused (Apr 8, 2013)

Not sure if first thread post went through or not.

Im a lefty, Getting back into the sport and was really set on the carnage, until I read this thread. Was hoping to score one used now that they're discontinued.

Is there any way to tell by serial number or year of release on the ones on eBay or Craig's if those models were after bear recalled them and fixed the problem?

Thanks for any input you can offer. If not, any recommendations equivalent to the carnage would also be a plus.


----------

